# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Vaasan paikallisliikenne

## kemkim

Vaasassa paikallisliikenteessä on muutamia linjoja, jotka kulkevat tunnin välein ja palvelevat lähinnä koululaisia. Kaupunki on hyvin autoistunut, mutta pyöräilykin on ainakin lämpimillä ilmoilla suosittua. Kertalippu on 2,50, eli edestakainen reissu keskustaan kustantaa aika paljon ottaen huomioon autoistumisasteen. Linjoilla ei muualle kuin keskustaan sitten pääsekään, ellei halua käyttää matkaan odotteluineen tuntia.

----------


## killerpop

Vaasassa tehtiin se, mihin muualla ei olla uskallettu ryhty&#228;. Puolitettiin hinnat ja nostettiin kertaheitolla matkustajam&#228;&#228;ri&#228;.

Vaikka kertalippujen hinnat kovilta tuntuvatkin (ja pyhisin viel&#228; korkeammat), niin mit&#228;s tuumaatte t&#228;st&#228;?
- Aikuisten kuukausilippu 22,00e
- Nuorten kuukausilippu 11,00e (alle 19-vuotiaat)
- Vaasassa kirjoilla olevan opiskelijan kuukausilippu 16,50e

(hinnat: http://www.vaasanpaikallisliikenne.fi/ )

Jos Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:n liikenne ei riit&#228;, niin onhan sitten saatavilla Vaasan seutulipputuotteita.

Voi tietty kysy&#228;, saako vastinetta rahalleen, mutta nykyisell&#228;&#228;n voisi Vaasan olevan hintatasoltaan ainakin oikealla polulla.

----------


## kemkim

> Vaasassa tehtiin se, mihin muualla ei olla uskallettu ryhty&#228;. Puolitettiin hinnat ja nostettiin kertaheitolla matkustajam&#228;&#228;ri&#228;.


Olen samaa mielt&#228;, t&#228;m&#228; oli rohkea veto. Matkustajam&#228;&#228;r&#228;t taisivat nousta per&#228;ti 50 %. Kun olen ajoittain siell&#228; p&#228;in k&#228;ynyt, niin kun ennen oli viikonloppuna p&#228;iv&#228;saikaan bussissa 1 matkustaja, niin nyt siin&#228; on 2 matkustajaa. Ruuhka-ajoista en tied&#228;, en ole matkustanut. Kai ne aika t&#228;ysin&#228; menev&#228;t, eip&#228; kai muuten noin isoja autoja kannattaisi ajattaa.

Mieless&#228;ni py&#246;rii, ett&#228; jos viel&#228; palvelutasoa nostettaisiin suunnittelemalla reitit uusiksi tukemaan poikittaismatkojen tekoa, kaksinkertaistamalla vuoroja, saataisiinko sill&#228; lis&#228;matkustajia? Millaisia kokemuksia muista kaupungeista on siit&#228;, ett&#228; matkustajam&#228;&#228;rien v&#228;hetess&#228; ei supistetakaan palveluita ja nosteta hintoja vaan parannetaan niit&#228; ja lasketaan hintaa?

Vuorov&#228;leill&#228; ja reiteill&#228; on merkityst&#228; heid&#228;n kannaltaan, joilla bussin k&#228;ytt&#246; ei ole rahasta kiinni vaan sopivien yhteyksien puutteesta. Maksaahan se autonkin pito eritt&#228;in suuria summia kuukaudessa, eik&#228; siit&#228; valiteta.

Voitaisiin my&#246;s kokeilla yhteyksien tarjoamista ravintoloiden sulkemisaikaan. Tuossa ravintolaideassa pointtina on se, ett&#228; silloinhan kysynt&#228; on hetkellinen piikki ja on paljon k&#228;teisell&#228; maksajia. N&#228;ill&#228; juhlijoita t&#228;ynn&#228; kulkevilla busseilla voitaisiin paikata muun ajan liikenteen tappiota.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Vaasassa tehtiin se, mihin muualla ei olla uskallettu ryhtyä. Puolitettiin hinnat ja nostettiin kertaheitolla matkustajamääriä.
> 
> Voi tietty kysyä, saako vastinetta rahalleen, mutta nykyisellään voisi Vaasan olevan hintatasoltaan ainakin oikealla polulla.



Miten nyt, miltei vuosi kulunut, onko Vaasassa tapahtunut odotettua nousua liikennemäärissä?

Missä vaiheessa nämä vaasat, lappeenrannat ja hämeenlinnat ovat vaipuneet siihen että kalusto on vanhahkoa ja yleensä jonkun toisen entistä, vai ovatko ne aina olleetkin siinä tilanteessa ettei uusilla autoilla ole täysiä vuoroja ajettu?
Ainakin Jyväskylän muistan olleen joskus uuden ja tiheästi vaihtuvan kaluston kaupunki mutta niistä Aren ajoista on jo aikaa, jotain tapahtui tässä välillä mutta mitä? Onko sama kohtalo edessä muuallakin ellei jotain tapahdu? Ja mitä itse asiassa tapahtui, muuttuiko kaupunkirakenne, ihmisten pakkomatkustaminen väheni ja poistui, vai mitä? (Koiviston Auton moittimisen voi jättää suoraan pois.)

Tuo Vaasa voisi vastata ainakin hintakysymyksen merkittävyyteen, reitistö ja arvostuskysymykset ovat kai siellä ennallaan hinnoittelun muutoksesta huolimatta. Vaasassa tämän alennuksen, eli tulonsiirron matkustajille, rahoittaa varmaankin Vaasan kaupunki. Onko Vaasassa jotain pysyvyyttä tuossa järjestelyssä vai onko kysymyksessä tilapäinen kokeilu?

----------


## Miska

> Missä vaiheessa nämä vaasat, lappeenrannat ja hämeenlinnat ovat vaipuneet siihen että kalusto on vanhahkoa ja yleensä jonkun toisen entistä, vai ovatko ne aina olleetkin siinä tilanteessa ettei uusilla autoilla ole täysiä vuoroja ajettu?


Itse asiassa Lappeenranta on keskisuurten kaupunkien joukossa positiivinen poikkeus. Lähes koko liikenne hoidetaan matalalattiabusseilla, joista uusimmat ovat vuosilta 2002 ja 1999. Tarkempi listaus Lappeenrannan kalustosta löytyy Henri Karppisen sivuilta. Osa autoista on tullut Lappeenrantaan uutena, osa konsernin sisäisinä siirtoina muilta paikkakunnilta. 

Muuten pienten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien osalta voisi todeta, että niihin on aina hankittu katureita käytettynä. Varsinkin pääkaupunkiseudulta ja Turusta sai vielä 90-luvullakin monilta yhtiöiltä alle 10-vuotiaita (jopa 3-4-vuotiaita) hyväkuntoisia autoja, joilla ajettiin pikkukaupunkien linjoja vielä pitkään. Uusiakin autoja useimpiin kaupunkeihin hankittiin 1980-luvulle asti, mutta 1990-2000-luvulla uusien katureiden hankinnat ovat olleet lähinnä yksittäisten (joissain tapauksissa yhteiskunnan tukemien) autohankintojen varassa.

----------


## killerpop

Vaasaan lienee ilmestynyt hiljattain Wiik & Strömille jo toinen teli-Fifty, onkos tästä mitään havaintoja, mikä yksilö tarkemmin?

----------


## killerpop

> Vaasaan lienee ilmestynyt hiljattain Wiik & Strömille jo toinen teli-Fifty, onkos tästä mitään havaintoja, mikä yksilö tarkemmin?


Itse itselleni vastaten:
PHJ450 rekisterillä Ruotsissa ollut Volvo B10M 6x2 / Carrus Fifty, rek. 4/1993

----------


## killerpop

Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy on ostanut entisen TKL #209:n
 

Auto korvannee nivel-Ikaruksen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Matkahuollon 44 matkan lippu ei kelvannut Vaasan Paikallisliikenteeessä ainakaan 15.12. linjan 1 klo 11.00 vuorossa Torin pysäkiltä. Bussimatkustus näytti olevan suosittua: koko 50 min kestäneen kierroksen ajan kyydissä oli vähintään parikymmentä matkustajaa.

Wiik & Strömin numero 14 näytti olevan nivelauto (haitaribussi). En ollut tiennytkään, että sellaisia olisi pikkukaupungeissa  -  onko muualla?

----------


## Miska

> Wiik & Strömin numero 14 näytti olevan nivelauto (haitaribussi). En ollut tiennytkään, että sellaisia olisi pikkukaupungeissa  -  onko muualla?


Vaasan (Wiik & Ström #2 Volvo B10MA Wiima N202 sekä em. #14 ja Vaasan Paikallisliikenne #4 Volvo B10MA Ajokki City N) lisäksi nivelbusseja löytyy ainakin Lappeenrannasta (Savonlinja #560 Setra SG 221 UL), Joensuusta (Lehtosen Liikenne #18 Volvo B58A Wiima N200) ja Rovaniemeltä (Ketosen Liikenne #6 Volvo B10MA Wiima N202 sekä numeroimaton Volvo B10MA  Säffle System 2000). Kotkassa Jyrkilällä oli yksi nivel-Wiima, joka poistui muistaakseni pian vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen. Nykyään kaupungissa ajelee muutama telibussi. Kovin kauan aikaa ei ole viimeisen porvoolaisnivelenkään poistumisesta.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Millaanens toi on toi nivel-Ikarus? En oo koskaan semmoosta Vaasassa tai muuallakaan Suomeessa nähäny.

----------


## killerpop

> Millaanens toi on toi nivel-Ikarus? En oo koskaan semmoosta Vaasassa tai muuallakaan Suomeessa nähäny.


Tällainen (kuvat maaliskuulta 2008):
  

Enkä usko että jatkossakaan tulet näkemään, koska tuo TKL:n teli-Wiima korvasi kaiketi juuri ko vanhuksen.

Korimalli siis Ikarus 196 ja rakennettu Volvo B10M -alustalle. Näitä tuli jokunen yksilö Ruotsiin vuodesta 1982 alkaen, josta tämä Vaasankin yksilö on peräisin.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kiitos kuvista! Nämä ovatkin juu tätä erikoista Ikaruksen korisarjaa, joissa ei ole mitään Ikarukseen viittaavaakaan näkyvissä  :Smile:  Tilaajan piirusten mukaan on tehty. Vastaava sarjahan on koottu aikoinaan Hampuriin, 1970-luvun VÖV standardin mukaisia linjureita. Minä jo hetken elättelin toivetta nähdä aito 280 Suomen rekisterissä  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

Mitä linjoja Wiik & Ström ajaa Vaasassa ja ympäristökunnissa? Kuinka Vaasan kaupungin paikallisliikenne toimii? Vaasan Paikallisliikenne on siis kaupungin omistama liikenneyhtiö busseineen, mutta osaa sen omista aikatauluista löytyvistä linjoista ajaa mm. Wiik & Ström ja aiemmin myös Liikenne Joki? Vähän on jäänyt epäselväksi tuo Vaasan paikallisliikenne johtuen siitä, että siellä on niin monta yhtiötä liikennöimässä, kun yleensä keskisuurissa kaupungeissa on vain yksi sisäisen liikenteen bussiyritys ja se on yksityinen, eikä kaupungin omistama.

----------


## antti

Vaasan paikallisliikenne oy on yksityinen firma    http://www.vaasanpaikallisliikenne.f...aspx?id=298030   Vaasassa on ollut melkoisen monta paikkuriyrittäjää, parhaaseen aikaan joka linjalla omansa, kaksi parhailla.

----------


## LateZ

Vaikuttaa siltä, että normaalit numerolinjat kaupunkialueella hoitaa Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy, naapurikuntaan ja haja-asutusalueelle isoilla autoilla numerolinjat ajaa puolestaan ilmeisesti liikenneluvin Wiik & Ström. Ilmeisesti pienkalustolla ajettavia, varmaankin kilpailutettuja linjoja hoitaa pari muuta firmaa. Kaikki nämä kuitenkin kuuluvat Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:n lippujärjestelmään.

Mutta tuo nykytilanteeseen johtanut kuvio ei ole aivan selvä. Vuonna 1993 paikallisliikenne siirtyi Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:n nimiin kun seitsemän yritystä sen perustivat. Mahtoivatko kalusto ja kuljettajat kuitenkaan siirtyä uuden yhtiön nimiin? Jotenkin todennäköisemmältä tuntuisi, että nuo 7 yritystä ovat ostelleet toisiaan ja niin on päädytty nykytilanteeseen, jossa Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:n omistaa kaksi firmaa. 

Noista Vaasan paikallisliikenteessä joskus vaikuttaneista firmoista osa vaikuttaa vielä olevan olemassa ainakin paperilla. Toiset taitavat jopa harjoittaa tilaus- ja ostoliikennettä. Olisi mukava lukea siitä, mikä firma minkäkin on ostanut ja mitä noista vanhoista Vaasan firmoista on jäljellä nykyään.

Siirtyikö noitten seitsemän firman katurikalusto vuonna 1993 kerralla perustetun yhtiön nimiin? Jäikö noista moni vielä harjoittamaan tilausliikennettä omissa nimissään?

----------


## kuukanko

Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:n liikennelupia on jatkettu 31.5.2014 asti, koska yhtiö hankkii kaksi uutta bussia (Irisbus Crossway LE) ja investoinnit vaativat pitkää kuoletusaikaa. Vaasan teknisen lautakunnan esityslista

----------


## aki

Vaasassa bussilippujen hinnat alenevat 6.6 alkaen, viime kesän kokeilun perusteella alennettuja taksoja kokeillaan nyt myös talviliikenteessä http://yle.fi/alueet/pohjanmaa/2011/...a_2634648.html

----------


## Waltsu

Käväisinpä 5.12.2011 Vaasassa busseja kuvaamassa ja tästä kuvasta alkaa kavalkadi.

----------


## aki

Miskan listalta http://koti.mbnet.fi/kalusto/waasabus.htm löytyy entinen Vantaan liikenteen laatikkowiima (Ex VL 149) Nykyisin Vaasan paikallisliikenne 6, onko auto vielä aktiiviajossa? Lista on ainakin aika äskettäin päivitetty.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Miskan listalta http://koti.mbnet.fi/kalusto/waasabus.htm löytyy entinen Vantaan liikenteen laatikkowiima (Ex VL 149) Nykyisin Vaasan paikallisliikenne 6, onko auto vielä aktiiviajossa? Lista on ainakin aika äskettäin päivitetty.


Autosta löytyy kuva elokuulta vaxi81:n kuvastosta: http://vaxi81.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Busseja...06_UTU-149.JPG

----------


## aki

> Autosta löytyy kuva elokuulta vaxi81:n kuvastosta: http://vaxi81.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Busseja...06_UTU-149.JPG


Autosta näyttää löytyvän alkuperäiset tiikerikuvioiset penkkikankaat ja tariffikylttikotelokin löytyy edelleen nokalta, todella hyvältä näyttää laatikko jolla ikää "vasta" 27 vuotta :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Vaasa on aloittanut paikallisliikenteensä kilpailuttamisen sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2019 + 3 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Tarjouspyynnön voi ladata Vaasan kaupungin sivuilta.

Kilpailu käydään alueellisena käyttöoikeussopimuksena (liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitit ja aikataulut ja pitää lipputulot), joka kattaa koko Vaasan paikallisliikenteen. Liikenne sitoo n. 24 linja-autoa.

Ratkaisussa painoarvo eri tekijöillä on:
hinta max. 72 pistettävuosina 2015 - 2016 pikaisesti käyttöönotettava varakalusto max. 3 pistettä (pisteet riippuvat varakaluston määrästä ja käyttöönoton joustavuudesta erityistapauksissa)liikennöintisuunnitelma max. 5 pistettäkalustopisteet max. 20 pistettä (riippuvat kaluston vuosimallista ja päästöistä)
Kaiken kaluston on oltava matalalattiaista. Kaluston keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 10 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä on 18 vuotta. 1.1.2015 - 30.6.2019 liikennöitsijän on hankittava uusi bussi joka toinen vuosi. Noin 1.1.2015 alkaen liikennöitsijän on alettava käyttää liikenteessä Vaasan kaupungin biokaasubusseja, joita Vaasan kaupunki hankkii yhteensä 12 kappaletta (10 2-akselista ja 2 3-akselista).

----------


## tkp

Vaasan Paikallisliikenne OY jätti ainoan tarjouksen http://www.pohjalainen.fi/uutiset/ma...luun-1.1496272

----------


## SlaverioT

Vaasan suunnitelmat biokaasubusseista etenevät;
http://www.pohjalainen.fi/uutiset/ma...asta-1.1553681

Mielenkiintoista miten Helsingissä huonon maineen saaneet kaasubussit toimivat Vaasassa. Kaupunki kuitenkin pistää omaa rahaa tiskiin ja toimii käsittääkseni itse omistajana näille 12 autolle.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vaasan suunnitelmat biokaasubusseista etenevät;
> http://www.pohjalainen.fi/uutiset/ma...asta-1.1553681
> 
> Mielenkiintoista miten Helsingissä huonon maineen saaneet kaasubussit toimivat Vaasassa. Kaupunki kuitenkin pistää omaa rahaa tiskiin ja toimii käsittääkseni itse omistajana näille 12 autolle.


Käsittääkseni Helsingissäkin noiden Volvo 8500LECNG:den ( http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb201-228.html ) ongelmat johtuivat kaikesta muusta kuin siitä, että kaasua käytettiin bussien polttoaineena. Olen kuullut että mm. ovissa ja turboahtimissa olisi ollut ongelmia.

Tähän kun yhdistetään HKL/YTV:n ja HSL:n "kenttää" ymmärtämätön kalustopolitiikka, niin en kauheasti ihmettele, että tälläistä tapahtuu...

----------


## kuukanko

Vaasa kilpailuttaa vielä erikseen linjan 5 liikenteen. Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2014 - 30.6.2016 + optiomahdollisuus 31.12.2016 asti. Tarjouspyyntö on Vaasan kaupungin sivuilla.

Linjaa on liikennöitävä matalalattiabussilla, jossa on vähintään 30 istumapaikkaa. Aamuruuhkassa kahdella lähdöllä ja iltaruuhkassa yhdellä lähdöllä on ajettava vähintään 45-istumapaikkaisella bussilla tai vaihtoehtoisesti käytettävä vara-autoa, jossa on vähintään 25 istumapaikkaa. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 18 vuotta.

Kilpailuttamistapa on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus. Kilpailussa hinnan painoarvo on 80 pistettä ja kaluston 20 pistettä. Kalustopisteitä tulee kaluston iästä (0 - 14 pistettä) ja päästöluokasta (0 - 6 pistettä).

----------


## kuukanko

Vaasan uusien kaasubussien hankinta on aloitettu. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy tarjouspalvelu.fi:stä (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

Kaupunki hankkii 10 2-akselista ja 2 teliä. Lisäksi niille hankitaan samalla huolenpitosopimus 10 vuodeksi. Bussien on oltava matalalattiaisia ja ne maalataan Vaasan kaupungin väritykseen sekä numeroidaan numeroille A1 - A12.

Tarjouskilpailu pyritään ratkaisemaan syyskuussa 2014. Kaksi ensimmäistä bussia on toimitettava 15.7.2015 mennessä ja loput 15.8.2015 mennessä. Tilaaja voi kuitenkin siirtää toimitusajankohtaa enintään 12 kk eteenpäin, jos kaasuntankkauslaitoksen valmistuminen siirtyy.

----------


## bussifriikki

> ja ne maalataan Vaasan kaupungin väritykseen


No vihdoin mainosbussisekasotku hieman selkenee.

----------


## Piirka

> No vihdoin mainosbussisekasotku hieman selkenee.


Ei nyt ihan kädenkääntessä selkene. Vaasassa liikkui perjantaina kokomainosbussi aiheena "Yhteishaku 24.2.-14.3. Gemensam ansökan". Voihan toki olla, että siinä mainostetaan jo hyvissä ajoin vuoden 2015 yhteishakua  :Wink:  Oli siellä liikenteessä kalkkilaivojakin, mahdetaanko ne teipata Vaasan väreihin?

Talviaikataulut 2014-15 tarjoaa hieman uuttakin aikataulukauden alkajaisiksi 11.8. Laivabussi Vaskiluotoon saa linjanumeron 13. Kaksi uutta linjaa perustetaan samalla. Linjaa 14 (Kampuslinja) ajetaan rengaslinjana vastapäivään reitillä keskusta - Vöyrinkaupunki - Vetokannas - Palosaari - keskusta 20 min välein ma-pe (2 tunnin tauko ennen puoltapäivää ja viimeinen lähtö keskustasta klo 16.10). Voidaan sanoa, että tämä kampuslinja on paluu 1980/90 -luvulle jolloin joko ykkönen tai kakkonen ajoi melkein samaa rengaslinjareittiä.

Toinen uutuus on linja 15 Vaskiluoto - keskusta - Purola - Teeriniemi. Teeriniemen päässä linjaa liikennöidään aluksi Teeriniemenkatua molempiin suuntiin. Välitien valmistumisen jälkeen reitti muuttuu Teeriniemellä vastapäivään ajettavaksi renkaaksi. Tunnin vuoroväli ruuhkassa ma-pe. Tämänkin linjan myötä tapahtuu paluu 1980-luvulle, jolloin Teeriniemen linjanumero oli 15.

Wiik & Ström ei enää 11.8. alkaen kelpuuta Vaasan kaupungin bussikortteja linjalla 6 Sepänkylään (ja ilmeisesti myöskään linjoilla 12A Vaasasta Sepänkylän kautta Tuovilaan eikä 12B Sepänkylä - Riimala). Mahtaako yhtiö sahata omaa oksaansa? Yhtiön lippuvalikoimaan kuuluu jatkossa ainoastaan kertalippu 3,30  (lapset -11v. 1,70 ) sekä 40 matkan lippu 50  (lapset 30 ). 30 päivän näyttökorttia ei ole. Vaasan paikallisbusseissa aikuisten kertalippu maksaa 3 , 40 matkan kortti 52  ja kuukausikortti 34 . Lasten/nuorten lippujen ikäraja on 7-18 v. Myöskin opiskelijoille on kaupungin puoleisilla linjoilla edukkaampia sarja/kuukausikortteja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaasan uusien kaasubussien hankinta on aloitettu.
> ...
> Tarjouskilpailu pyritään ratkaisemaan syyskuussa 2014.


Hankinta keskeytettiinkin ja viime viikolla aloitettiin uusi tarjouskilpailu hieman täydennetyillä vaatimuksilla. Se pyritään ratkaisemaan lokakuussa 2014. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaasan Paikallisliikenne OY jätti ainoan tarjouksen http://www.pohjalainen.fi/uutiset/ma...luun-1.1496272


Vaasan Paikallisliikenne Oy:nkin tarjous oli niin kallis, että Vaasan kaupunki päätyi tekemään yhtiön kanssa aluksi vain vuoden mittaisen sopimuksen (1.7.2014 - 30.6.2015). Tekninen lautakunta päätti 5.11.2014 jatkaa sopimusta koko tarjouskilpailussa olleen sopimuskauden loppuun 30.6.2019 asti. Kaupunginhallitus otti kuitenkin asian käsiteltäväkseen 18.12.2014, koska kaupungin joukkoliikenteelle varaama määräraha ei riitä liikenteeseen. Kaupunginhallitus palautti asian teknisen lautakunnan valmisteluun.

----------


## bestcarrus

Millähän linjoilla voisi bongata tätä vaasanpaikallisliikenne 7 (ent transdev 227) kun vaasaan kerran myytiin

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Jos kyseessä on Conexin sinikeltavalkoinen Wiima, niin se on ajanut ainakin nelosella. Täällähän autot ovat osittain nimikkolinjoilla, osittain on jatkuvakierto. Tänne on saapunut jo aiemmin kalkkilaivascanioitakin Sydtrafikilta.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Jos kyseessä on Conexin sinikeltavalkoinen Wiima, niin se on ajanut ainakin nelosella. Täällähän autot ovat osittain nimikkolinjoilla, osittain on jatkuvakierto. Tänne on saapunut jo aiemmin kalkkilaivascanioitakin Sydtrafikilta.


Autosta kyllä tulee mieleen wiima mutta auto on volvo b7rle city l ja juu on sinikeltavalkone

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

> Autosta kyllä tulee mieleen wiima mutta auto on volvo b7rle city l ja juu on sinikeltavalkone


Eikös tuo ole siltä ajalta kun Wiima eli kait silloinen Carrus, oli osa Volvo-konsernia? Eli tavallaan kori on Wiima, mutta toisaalta taas ei  :Smile:  Tutut muodot ja vankka laatu toki. Vastaavanlaisia autoja on täällä kaksi muutakin, ovat Turun liikennelaitoksen entisiä ja edelleen osittain aidon turkkulase värisiä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Jos kyseessä on Conexin sinikeltavalkoinen Wiima, niin se on ajanut ainakin nelosella. Täällähän autot ovat osittain nimikkolinjoilla, osittain on jatkuvakierto.


Nykyään tuo tapaa ajaa 8-linjaa.




> Tänne on saapunut jo aiemmin kalkkilaivascanioitakin Sydtrafikilta.


Yhtään ei ole tullut Sydtrafikilta. 7 kalkkilaivaa ovat saapuneet Tanskasta, Ruotsista ja Färsaarilta, tullen Tanskan kautta.

----------


## kalle.

Nyt alkaa näyttää hyvältä Vaasan kaasubussien käyttöönsaaminen
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9375835

----------


## kuukanko

Scanian uutinen Vaasan kaasubusseista. Uutisen kuvassa näkyy numero A3, rekisteri EOK-170.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Näihin ja vähän muihinkin CityWideihin liittyen, miksi tuo etuylitys on niin lyhyt. Scalassa se oli pidempi. Nyt täytyy valita yksilehtinen etuovi jos haluaa kaksi istumapaikkaa etupyörän eteen. Äkkiseltään ei tule mitään järkevää syytä. Auto on myös kankeamman tuntuinen ajaa.

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan Paikallisliikenteen syyskausi alkaa 14.8, ja vihdoinkin ollaan saatu parannuksia koko liikenteeseen laajalla alalla.
- lauantaisin ajetaan nykyään tunnin vuorovälillä kahden tunnin sijasta
- linja 5 sai muutaman vuoron lisää
- linja 5S on nykyään linja 50
- linjat 8 ja 11 muutetaan pääasiassa edestakaisiksi lähiölinjoiksi
- linja 14 saa muutaman vuoron myöhemmälle illalle, liikennöitsijänä Wiik & Ström

Etelä-Pohjanmaan ELY-keskus kilpailutti kesällä ja syksyllä 2017 alkavat kaukoliikenteen sopimukset, mukana olivat myös Laihian ja Vähäkyrön kaupunkilinjat 30 ja 40/41. Laihian linjalla jatkaa Invataksi Niemi, mutta Vähäkyröön ajaa nykyään Oravais Trafikin sijasta Wiik & Ström.

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan Paikallisliikenne on myyty mustasaarelaiselle Wiik & Strömille. Vaasan kaupungin liikennöintisopimus biobusseineen, 15 firman omaa autoa, Liisanlehdon varikko ja henkilöstö siirtyvät Wiik & Strömin omistukseen 1.1.2018 alkaen. Asiasta uutisoivat sekä Pohjalainen että Vasabladet, molemmat maksumuurien takana. Wiik & Ström tunnetaan myös nimellä Wasabus, joka oli vuoteen 2013 saakka Vaasan Paikallisliikenteen omistuksessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Vaasan Paikallisliikenne on myyty mustasaarelaiselle Wiik & Strömille.


Ja siitä tuli Wasa Citybus

https://www.ilkka.fi/uutiset/maakunt...imen-1.2506789

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan Kaupunki kokeilee aikavälillä 5.3. - 1.6.2018 uutta pikalinjaa, Runsor Expressiä, Västervikistä Runsoriin. Linja ei pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä ja ajaa Isolahden jälkeen ohitustietä Runsoriin. Sen suunnittelussa on ollut mukana alusta alkaen Gerbyn ja Västervikin alueella asuvat Runsorissa työssäkäyvät. Linjalle on kaavailtu 23-paikkaista Sprinteriä, mutta kokeiluluontoisuuden vuoksi kalustosta voidaan tarvittaessa joustaa.

Lisää aiheesta:
https://www.vaasa.fi/runsor-express
https://www.vaasa.fi/tiedote/runsor-...-liikennoinnin

----------


## eemeli113

Wasa Citybus on myynyt vanhoja OmniLinkejänsä Liettuaan tässä lähiviikkoina. Huhujen mukaan niiden ja Ivecoiden tilalle tulee Volvo 8700LE -telibusseja.

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasaan on nyt kesän molemmin puolin uinut ja ajanut ties mitä härpäkettä. Maalis-huhtikuussa tiensä tänne löysivät neljä teli-Volvoa Tromssan Nobinalta. Vuonna 2013 tullut Citywide numeroitiin uudestaan 30:ksi. Niiden jälkeen saapui myös kaksi lyhyttä Hörvallsin autoa. Talviliikenteen alkuun ilmestyi myös vanha Sedun 8700LE.

Tässä jotain:
31 YJV-619, Volvo 8700LE 6x2, ex Nobina Norge 480 DL28551
32 MNR-335, Volvo 8700LE 6x2, ex Nobina Norge 477 DL28552
33 YJV-616, Volvo 8700LE 6x2, ex Nobina Norge 478 DL28550
34 CLN-451, Volvo 8700LE 6x2, ex Nobina Norge 479 DL28553
35 SOA-393, Volvo 8700LE, ex Hörvalls Trafik 33 UUF089
MNR-349, Volvo 8700LE, ex Hörvalls Trafik 34 UUF799
NEX-394, Volvo 8700LE, ex Sedu 4 < Connex 200 < demo

Nuo viimeksi tulleet varmaan on 36 ja 37, mutta vielä ei ole varmaa kumpi on kumpi ja tuleeko näitä jostain vielä lisää.

----------


## Zambo

> Vaasaan on nyt kesän molemmin puolin uinut ja ajanut ties mitä härpäkettä.


Paljonko Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteessä tarvitaan autoja? Kaasubussit eivät täytä lähellekään tarvetta?

----------


## eemeli113

> Paljonko Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteessä tarvitaan autoja? Kaasubussit eivät täytä lähellekään tarvetta?


19 autoa tarvitaan, jotta liikenne pyörii. Kaupungin vaatimuksissa on 25 autoa, joista 12 on bioautoja.

Lisäksi liikenteessä tarvitaan vielä kymmenisen autoa Mustasaaren ja Vaasan ruotsinkielisten koulujen ajoihin sekä linjan 5 ja 6 liikennöimiseen.

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan paikallisliikenteen liikennöintisopimusta on jatkettu kahden vuoden optiolla. Nykyinen sopimus on täten voimassa 30.6.2021 saakka. 1.7.2021 on merkitty päiväksi, jolloin Vaasan uudistettu bussiliikenne alkaa.

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan talviaikataulut kaudelle 2019-20 on julkistettu heinäkuun alussa. Ainakin seuraavia muutoksia on luvassa talviliikenteeseen 12.8. alkaen:

Linjan 8 reitti pitenee Länsiniittyyn saakka, mutta bussin kulkuaikoihin tämä ei vaikuta lainkaan.
Linjan 15 vuoroväli lyhenee tunnista puoleen tuntiin ja linjareittiä on jatkettu n. kilometrin verran eteenpäin.
Linja 50 palautuu numerolle 5S.

Seutuliikenteessä on perustettu uusia vuoroja ja kokonaan uusi linja. Kesän alussa lakkautetut Mustasaaren kyläkoulut aloittavat koulutyön 13.8. Koivulahden uudessa oppimiskeskuksessa. Tätä varten olemassaolevia linjoja on muokattu sekä perustettu klo 13:15 Koivulahdesta lähtevät vuorot. Vaasa-Tottesund-vuoro kiertää jatkossa oppimiskeskuksen kautta ja palvelevat oppilaiden yhteyttä Vassoriin.

Uusi linja liikennöi 12.8. alkaen välillä Vaasa-Sundom-Maalahti-Övermalax. Koko vuorolle tulee käyttöön Walttikortti laajentaen Vaasan Waltin alueen Maalahden kuntaan saakka. Linjalle ei ole merkitty linjanumeroa, mutta sellainen todennäköisesti ilmestyy järjestelmään liikenteen alettua. Yksi vuoropari aamulla ja yksi illalla.

----------


## eemeli113

Nyt kun syksy on pyörähtänyt hyvin käyntiin täälläkin, on aika vähän päivitellä.

Linjan 5 sopimuksen optiot on taas käytetty loppuun ja elokuun aikana liikenne kilpailutettiin jälleen. Sopimuskausi on 1.10.2019 - 30.6.2021. Sopimusta voidaan jatkaa vuoden optiolla. Voittajaksi valikoitui tällä kertaa Oy Wiik & Ström Ab, joka voitti myös edellisen tarjouskilvan vuonna 2017.

Niemibusin ajama linja Vaasasta Maalahteen sai linjanumerokseen 70, tosin numeroa ei esitetä fyysisesti autossa missään. Reittioppaassa ja kassalaitteissa numero toki näkyy.

Lyhyellä varoitusajalla perustettiin myös linja E5, jonka oli tarkoitus palvella lähinnä Impivaaran yhtä ainoaa bussipysäkkiä kerran päivässä ja toimia samalla syöttövuorona linjalle 14. Linjaa liikennöitiin kokeellisesti 12.8. - 30.8. kouluaamuisin, mutta ainakin omien havaintojen mukaan tätä ajetaan edelleen, mahdollisesti koko talven kestävänä kokeiluna.

Myös kalustossa on tänä vuonna tapahtunut uudistuksia. Wasabus uitti Buspartnerin kautta kaksi vanhaa norjalaista bussia (numerot 4 ja 5) sekä hankki kaksi täysin uutta autoa, yksi Volvo 9700 (nr. 24) ja toinen Sprinter (nr. 25). Wasa Citybusin kalustoon tupsahti alkuvuodesta autot 30 ja 38, joista toinen on entinen Nilsbuss Ruotsista ja toinen Kantamatkat ja sitä ennen Työtehoseura. Elokuun alkuun tupsahti vielä toinen ex. Kantamatkat, mutta tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan se olisi päätynyt luovuttaja-autoksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Niemibusin ajama linja Vaasasta Maalahteen sai linjanumerokseen 70, tosin numeroa ei esitetä fyysisesti autossa missään. Reittioppaassa ja kassalaitteissa numero toki näkyy.


Tilanne, jollaista ei pitäisi olla. Reittiopas siis neuvoo odottamaan linjaa 70, jollaista ei koskaan saavu asiakkaan silmin. 

Joko velvoitetaan linjatunnuksen esittämiseen tai sitten sitä ei esitetä missään palvelussa harhaanjohtavana. Ei se niin vaikeaa pitäisi olla.

----------


## eemeli113

> Tilanne, jollaista ei pitäisi olla. Reittiopas siis neuvoo odottamaan linjaa 70, jollaista ei koskaan saavu asiakkaan silmin. 
> 
> Joko velvoitetaan linjatunnuksen esittämiseen tai sitten sitä ei esitetä missään palvelussa harhaanjohtavana. Ei se niin vaikeaa pitäisi olla.


Vaasassa tämä on ollut iänikuinen ongelma. Kaikilla numerolinjoilla ei ole vieläkään numeroita esillä, vaikka sellaiset on jossain ilmoitettukin. Linja 50 onneksi siivottiin pois ja tilalle tuli 5S, mutta kumpikaan niistä ei vieläkään näy kilvissä.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaasan kaupunki kilpailuttaa kolmen uuden kaasutelin hankintaa, jotka se antaa Vaasan paikalllisliikenteen liikennöitsijän käyttöön seuraavan liikennöintisopimuskauden alkaessa. Autot tulee toimittaa touko-kesäkuussa 2022. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## tkp

Vaasan paikallisliikenteestä tulee Lifti

https://www.vaasa.fi/asu-ja-ela/liik...uudistus-2022/

----------


## eemeli113

> Vaasan kaupunki kilpailuttaa kolmen uuden kaasutelin hankintaa, jotka se antaa Vaasan paikalllisliikenteen liikennöitsijän käyttöön seuraavan liikennöintisopimuskauden alkaessa. Autot tulee toimittaa touko-kesäkuussa 2022. Hankintailmoitus


Scania toimittaa nämä autot.

----------


## simson

Vaasa kilpailuttaa kaupunkiliikenteen linjojen liikennöinnin. Sopimuskausi alkaa 1.7.2022. Linkki hankintailmoitukseen:
https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...68183/overview

----------


## eemeli113

Liikenne kilpailutetaan näemmä kolmessa osassa. Linjat 1-4, 7-11 on osassa 1, toisessa osassa on linja 5 ja kolmannessa linja 6. Onkohan näissä osissa tarkoitus erottaa kaksi linjaa erilleen muista siksi, jotta 15 kaasubussia voidaan antaa tuohon ensimmäiseen ja suurimpaan sopimukseen käyttöön?

Hämmentää myös tuo jaottelu. Linjalle 5 ja 6 on linjastosuunnitelmassa ilmoitettu sunnuntain vuoroväliksi 120 minuuttia. Sen voisi toki selittää se, että sunnuntailiikenne kyseisillä linjoilla on jossain muussa sopimuksessa.

Seutuliikenteen linjat 21 ja 22 kilpailutettaneen erikseen myöhemmin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkohan näissä osissa tarkoitus erottaa kaksi linjaa erilleen muista siksi, jotta 15 kaasubussia voidaan antaa tuohon ensimmäiseen ja suurimpaan sopimukseen käyttöön?


Hilman ilmoituksessa lukee näin:

"Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteen linjojen 1-4 ja 7-11 liikennöinti oheisen sopimusluonnoksen liitteineen mukaisin ehdoin.

Liikennöidään pääosin Tilaajan kaasubussikalustolla (15 kpl), joka luovutetaan liikenteenharjoittajan käytettäväksi erillisellä hallinnansiirtosopimuksella."

Vastaavaa tekstiä ei ole muissa (linjojen 5 ja 6) kohteissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu ratkaistiin teknisen lautakunnan kokouksessa 12.5.2021, jonka pöytäkirja löytyy nyt netistä.

Vekka voitti kaikki kohteet.

Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteen linjat 1-4 ja 7-11
Tarjoaja ja vertailuhinta
1. Vekka Group Oy 2537969,79
2. Savonlinja Oy 2671621,20
3. Satakunnan Liikenne Oy 3065903,91
4. OY WASA CITYBUS AB 4364773,55

Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteen linja 5
Tarjoaja ja vertailuhinta
1. Vekka Group Oy 369207,64
2. OY WASA CITYBUS AB 468460,34
3. Ingves & Svanbäck Ab Oy 596185,55

Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteen linja 6
Tarjoaja ja vertailuhinta
1. Vekka Group Oy 369813,48
2. OY WASA CITYBUS AB 459605,02
3. Ingves & Svanbäck Ab Oy 611532,75

----------


## eemeli113

> Vaasan kaupunkiliikenteen linjat 1-4 ja 7-11
> Tarjoaja ja vertailuhinta
> 1. Vekka Group Oy 2537969,79
> 2. Savonlinja Oy 2671621,20
> 3. Satakunnan Liikenne Oy 3065903,91
> 4. OY WASA CITYBUS AB 4364773,55


Nykyisen liikennöitsijän tarjous on sen verran raju, että todennäköisesti liikenteestä ollaan haluttu eroon. Voittajaan melkein 2 miljoonaa euroa eroa ja toiseksi viimeiseenkin pitkälle toista miljoonaa.

----------


## Eppu

Jotenkin tästäkin kilpailutuloksesta saa sellaisen kuvan että Suomeen on muodostumassa muutamia muitakin isompia kotimaisia firmoja, koivisto-konsernin ja pohjolan liikenteen lisäksi, jotka pyrkivät levittäytymään eri puolille maata. Näitä ovat lähinnä Vekka ja Länsilinjat. Myös Nobinankin voisi tähän ehkäpä laskea mukaan Turun kohteen voiton myötä, vaikka se toki on oikeasti ulkomainen firma. Savossa puolestaan on vaikuttanut hieman samalla tavalla muuan soisalon liikenne joka on pyrkinyt samaan mutta toistaiseksi pysynyt savossa liikenteensä kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

Koiviston Auto on vielä ihan omassa luokassaan siinä, että sillä on laajaa toimintaa valtakunnallisesti: ainakin Lahdessa, Jyväskylässä, Kuopiossa, Oulussa, Porissa, Porvoossa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla on isoja varikoita. Lisäksi tietysti on paljon pienempiä toimipisteitä, esim. Rovaniemi ja Rauma.

Savonlinja oli ennen vähän vastaava, mutta sen toiminta on kuihtunut kovasti.

Pohjolan Liikenteellä on vähän samanlaisia ennusmerkkejä kuin Savonlinjalla: kaukoliikenne on lopetettu ja paikallisliikenne on hävitty Savonlinnassa ja kohta myös Imatralla. Firma alkaa olla hyvin HSL-painotteinen, sen lisäksi on vain aika pientä toimintaa Länsi-Uudellamaalla, Kuopiossa ja Kotkan seudulla. Länsi-Uudenmaan liikennekin on rapistunut selvästi tuettujen seutulippujen loppumisen jälkeen. Erona Savonlinjaan kuitenkin on, että firma on menestynyt hyvin HSL-liikenteessä ja saanut paikattua sillä muun liikenteen loppumisen (firman koon osalta, aiempi bussifirmaksi todella hyvä kannattavuus onkin tipahtanut lähes nollatulokseksi).

Länsilinjojen rinnalle uusiksi laajentujiksi nostaisin turkulaiset LS-Liikennelinjat ja V-S Bussipalvelut (jotka lasken samaan yritysryppääseen, vaikka niillä onkin osittain eri omistuspohja), jotka ovat laajentaneet ensisijaisesti Varsinais-Suomessa ja Satakunnassa, mutta pian alkavat ajaa myös Imatralla. Nämä menevät kategoriaan "kotiseudullaan vahvat toimijat, joilla on pienehköjä etäpesäkkeitä ympäri maan".

Vekka on sitten vielä vähän omassa kategoriassaan. Vaasan voiton jälkeen sen toiminta alkaa olla todella hajallaan. Kotipaikkakunnallaan Hämeenlinnassa se ei ole kovin suuri eikä koko firmakaan ole vielä isoksi laskettava. Tulisiko Vaasasta jopa suurin Vekan toimipiste? Vekka menee mun laskuissa kategoriaan "ammumme kaikkea mikä liikkuu".

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Savossa puolestaan on vaikuttanut hieman samalla tavalla muuan soisalon liikenne joka on pyrkinyt samaan mutta toistaiseksi pysynyt savossa liikenteensä kanssa.


Soisalon Liikenne ajaa Savon lisäksi Keski-Suomessa ja Etelä-Karjalassa. Ja voitti jälkimmäisestä lisää liikennettä.




> Koiviston Auto on vielä ihan omassa luokassaan siinä, että sillä on laajaa toimintaa valtakunnallisesti: ainakin Lahdessa, Jyväskylässä, Kuopiossa, Oulussa, Porissa, Porvoossa ja pääkaupunkiseudulla on isoja varikoita. Lisäksi tietysti on paljon pienempiä toimipisteitä, esim. Rovaniemi ja Rauma.


Myös Tampereella, vaikka OnniBus.comin toiminta onkin melkoisen laajalle levittäytynyttä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Vekka on sitten vielä vähän omassa kategoriassaan. Vaasan voiton jälkeen sen toiminta alkaa olla todella hajallaan. Kotipaikkakunnallaan Hämeenlinnassa se ei ole kovin suuri eikä koko firmakaan ole vielä isoksi laskettava. Tulisiko Vaasasta jopa suurin Vekan toimipiste? Vekka menee mun laskuissa kategoriaan "ammumme kaikkea mikä liikkuu".


Kyllä Vekka on Hämeenlinnan seudulla merkittävän kokoinen, hävittyjen kaupunkilinjojen tilalle on rohmuttu paljon seutuliikennettä mm. aikaisempia Pekolan valtakuntia Tervakoskea ja Renkoa. Ja näistä laskuista puuttuu vielä 20-30 koulubussia.

Vaasa ei nyt ainakaan tällä voitolla kasva suurimmaksi. Kyllä se silti Kajaanin ohi menee, vaikka Kajaanissa alkaakin ELY-ajoja ensi syksynä. Aika tosin näyttää, kuka voittaa Vaasan seudulla ELY:ä ensi vuonna. Muuta voitettavaa Vaasassa ei oikeastaan olekaan, sillä sopimuksia on hiljattain uusiutunut ja osa liikenteestä on edelleen vahvasti markkinaehtoista kuten Mustasaaressa.

----------


## antsa

Kaunkos tuo Kajaanin sopimus vielä on voimassa ?

----------


## Star 701

> Kaunkos tuo Kajaanin sopimus vielä on voimassa ?



Virallinen sopimusaikahan oli 04.06.2017 - 03.06.2020 + optio 2 vuotta. Ilmeisesti tuo optio on käytetty, eli näinollen sopimukset päättyisi vuonna 2022.

----------


## eemeli113

Lifti Vaasa julkaisi tänään elokuussa 2022 alkavan linjastonsa. Linjastoa pääsee tarkastelemaan linkistä https://geoinfo.vaasa.fi/sovellukset/lifti/

Linjasto on huomattavasti näppärämpi, kuin edellinen himmeli. Kiertolinjat on vaihdettu heilureihin ja palvelutasoa parannettu monella alueella.

----------


## repesorsa

YLE: Wasa Citybus irtisanoo kaikki 32 työntekijäänsä. Linja-autoyhtiö menetti kilpailutuksessa kaikki linjansa Vaasassa ja Mustasaaressa.
Vaasan paikallisliikennettä hoitava yhtiö on käynyt ytneuvotteluja joulukuun ajan, koska Wasa Citybus menetti kaikki linjansa Vaasan kaupungin kilpailutettua paikallisliikenteen toimijan. Mukana kilpailutuksessa oli myös Mustasaaren kunta.

 Hävisimme valitettavasti kaikki linjat ja nyt ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin irtisanoa koko henkilökunta, koska meillä ei ole tiedossa muuta korvaavaa työtä heille tällä hetkellä, kertoo toimitusjohtaja Patric Wiik tiedotteessa.

Työsuhteet loppuvat viimeistään 30. kesäkuuta.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12251307

----------


## LimoSWN

> YLE: Wasa Citybus irtisanoo kaikki 32 työntekijäänsä. Linja-autoyhtiö menetti kilpailutuksessa kaikki linjansa Vaasassa ja Mustasaaressa.
> Vaasan paikallisliikennettä hoitava yhtiö on käynyt ytneuvotteluja joulukuun ajan, koska Wasa Citybus menetti kaikki linjansa Vaasan kaupungin kilpailutettua paikallisliikenteen toimijan. Mukana kilpailutuksessa oli myös Mustasaaren kunta.


Onko täällä käytössä Lonka-sopimus?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko täällä käytössä Lonka-sopimus?


On. Lonka-sopimuksen pohjalta on tehty liite linja-autoliikenteen työehtosopimukseen kilpailuttamistilanteista noudatettavista työsuhteen ehdoista ja menettelytavoista. Liitettä noudatetaan seuraavien ylikunnallisten viranomaisten kilpailuttamassa liikenteessä: HSL, Joensuu, Jyväskylä, Kotka, Kuopio, Lahti, Meri-Lappi, Oulu, Pori, Tampere, Turku ja Hämeenlinna. Lisäksi sitä sovelletaan seuraavien kuntien sisäisen liikenteen kilpailutuksissa: Hyvinkää, Imatra, Kajaani, Kokkola, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Mikkeli, Rauma, Riihimäki, Rovaniemi, Salo, Savonlinna, Seinäjoki ja Vaasa.

----------


## 8.6

31.3.
Wasa Citybus 32/7 & 3 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 33/15 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 34/7 & 1 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 38/3 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE, vm. 2005)

1.4.
Wasa Citybus 32/3 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 33/15 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 34/7 & 1 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -teli, vm. 2005)
Wasa Citybus 37/15 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE -pätkä, vm. 2002, ensimmäinen Carruksen tehtaalla valmistettu 8700LE)
Wasa Citybus 38/15 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE, vm. 2005)

Enimmillään havaitsin neljä 8700LE:tä samaan aikaan ajossa: hyvin Citywide-painoitteista kalustoa siis. E2:lla saattoi olla 8700LE tai sitten ei: ainakin E3:lla oli CW ja E4:llä Wasabusin 9700 #6.

----------


## eemeli113

> E2:lla saattoi olla 8700LE tai sitten ei: ainakin E3:lla oli CW ja E4:llä Wasabusin 9700 #6.


E2 on ollut Wasabusin hoidossa vuodesta 2013 ja sitä on ajettu korkealattiakalustolla.

----------


## eemeli113

LIFTI:n talviliikenne alkoi siis tänään ja Vekka on saanut roudattua kalustonsa paikalle. Käytössä ovat Vaasan kaupungin autot A1-A15 ja Vekan oma kalusto:

Ekana päivänä olivat ajossa kaupungin autot A1-8, 10-12 ja 14-15.

GPC-228...231, uudet Scania Citywidet
XOB-150, Volvo 8700LE, entinen #12 (hetken #112) Kajaanista
FLM-466...467, Volvo 8900LE, entiset Paunut, lisäksi tulossa ajoon vielä FLM-444
GHU-587, Lahti Scala, entinen #68 Hämeenlinnasta
YKO-636, Lahti Scala, entinen OTP Travel
YXA-956, Lahti Scala, entinen OTP Travel
CHJ-533, Irisbus Crossway, entinen #311 Valkeakoskelta

Varakäytössä on näkynyt
OXI-676, Volvo 8700LE, entinen #11 (hetken #111) Kajaanista

----------

